# What kind of goats do you own?



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

What kind of goats does everyone own?

I own purebred ADGA reg. nubians. And I own pet pygmys.

I want some lamanchas though.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I have ADGA French Alpines and unregistered pygmies.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Have have purebred registered Myotonics.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Purebred boers


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I have purebred unregistered Nubians and I want to get a registered one and a mini-nubian someday. (soon!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Registard Nigerian Dwarf
Unregistard Nigerian Dwarfs
Unregistard pygmies


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have Registered Fullblood Boers and registered and grade Nubians. I used to have pygmy's, and some Nubian/kinder crosses.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Quite a mix! Lol


----------



## mommalynn (Oct 10, 2007)

registered and grade nigerian dwarfs
regestered and grade nubians
and boer crosses


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

ADGA American and French Alpines.


beth


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I have Pygoras: 3 does and 2 wethers. They will be registered if the breeder ever gets her paperwork done. 


mmm


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I have Pygoras: 3 does and 2 wethers. They will be registered if the breeder ever gets her paperwork done. 


mmm


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I have Nigerian Dwarfs.
Boers
Nubians
Alpines
and a LaMancha

And earlier this year I also had pygmies, a myatonic, and a who-know-what goat. But they have gone to new homes.


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

I have NDGA/AGS registered Nigerian Dwarfs - 15 does at home with 2 more waiting for me to pick them up from the seller, 7 bucks, 1 wether - and one grade LaMancha doe and her 2 MiniMancha daughters. And I'm planning on increasing my doe herd this coming year. So all told at the moment I own 28.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi amy i have ADGA reg american & french alpines but you know me already
fritzie


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have AGS, NDGA & ADGA registered Nigerian Dwarf Goats. 11 does and 3 bucks. I also still have 1 pygmy doe and her 3 doelings till they are weaned and then they all go to their new homes.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I all Cashmere but one Cashgora. (very little, she is only about 1/8, angora). I have 9 does, at least 6 of the does are pregnant, 2 wethers (they have been sold, just waiting to get them out of here), 2 buck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have:
3 pygmy/nigierian does...Bootsie,Tilly and Angel
1 NDGA and AGS Doe ..Hollow Ache-R Binky
1 NDGA/AGS registered buck...Rockabilly Ranch Chief
1 Pygmy buck ..Hank
All 6 are my babies...raised for pets and milk.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom and I own the dairy herd, we have ADGA registered:
Purebred, American and Grade LaManchas
American Oberhaslis
Purebred Saanens,
Experimentals,
And I have a few mutt goats 
My brother raises fullblood and percentage boers.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Registerd Nigerian Dwarf Goats. 
We currently own 4 bucks, 17 does, and kids are on the way!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I have Nigerian Dwarves and LaManchas.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

We had mostly Lamanchas last year, but after haveing to try and sell the kids, I am working towards having a mostly pygora herd. Unless you raise big name champions, it is hard to sell them all to good homes. I have not yet sold for meat, but we may have to. I know that is a wethers common porpose, but it makes the family sad after raising them, even when you try not to get attached. If we have pygoras, we don't have to breed the does and we can keep wethers when we do.  And they're cute too, and you don't have to milk them every 12 hours. Bla bla. etc. 

We have 24 goats
1 Nubian
6 Lamanchas (2 bucks)
5 Lamancha crosses with elf ears (1 wether)
1 saanen
2 saanen cross kids (doe, wether)
9 pygoras, (2 bucks, 2 wethers and 5 does)


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Unregistered purely Nubians. (but you already knew that  )


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We have Nubians(RG, AM, and PB) and Kiko Crosses.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I have:

An Alpine wether, Melino
2 Nigerian Dwarf wethers, Pace and Shanti

They aren't registered, but they are purebred


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I have MDGA registered mini oberhaslis and ADGA registered LaManchas. My folks have Saanens and Saanen grades. All but one of their Saanens are Americans. To me though it is nearly impossible to tell a Saanen from a Saanen grade. I need to cut back on my critters and sell some mini oberhaslis so if anyone knows anybody who might be interested i'd possibley be willing to make some great package deals. And they are all bred -or should be atleast.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for replying everyone! 

Fritzie-Yup I know what you own...How are you? And you moved back to Tenn? 

Pam- Yea...Lol. How many do you have? I still have the pictures I took of your goats when we came and got Bubbles.  OH and I have a picture of Bubbles after she was clipped. She looked soo much better being clipped.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

yea i am back in TN & going to stay here from now on. i sold all my lamancha's when i got back here & i am just going to stay with my alpines.
every thing is going good now that i am back in my own place. how about you?


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Bucks - registered fullblood boer, registered fullblood kiko
wether - 1 fainter "Shotgun Willie"
Does - 
registered fullblood boer
registered percentage boer
boer cross (no clue the percentage)
1 spanish cross
registered fullblood kiko
50% kiko
1 kiko cross
and little Lucy, our unregistered pygmy

I think we are back down to 47 once Oliver goes to his new home tomorrow.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

fritzie said:


> yea i am back in TN & going to stay here from now on. i sold all my lamancha's when i got back here & i am just going to stay with my alpines.
> every thing is going good now that i am back in my own place. how about you?


Glad to hear everything is good. You're alpines are beautiful. 

Everything is good here.

If you don't mind me asking, why did you decide to move back?(If you dont want to post on the open forum you can PM me. :wink:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

fcnubian said:


> Pam- Yea...Lol. How many do you have? I still have the pictures I took of your goats when we came and got Bubbles.  OH and I have a picture of Bubbles after she was clipped. She looked soo much better being clipped.


I have 11 right now. My buck Spot died last winter so I bought a new buck that I'm really looking forward to seeing how his kids turn out. Then I've got two bucklings and a wether out of Blaze this year. I'm going to keep one of those guys and am looking for a home for the other two boys. Then I have a doeling from Blaze and a doeling from Freckles that both are going to be my meat goats for this year. Each of them has faults that I don't want to see passed along. So by January I hope to be back down to only seven - two bucks and five does (four of which should be preggers).


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks
i had not sold my house so decided to come back here to stay. i have meet alot of great people since i have been back & made alot of new friends(goat people) texas wasen't for me.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Pam B said:


> fcnubian said:
> 
> 
> > Pam- Yea...Lol. How many do you have? I still have the pictures I took of your goats when we came and got Bubbles.  OH and I have a picture of Bubbles after she was clipped. She looked soo much better being clipped.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your buck.  
Goodluck finding homes for the two boys. 



Fritzie said:


> thanks
> i had not sold my house so decided to come back here to stay. i have meet alot of great people since i have been back & made alot of new friends(goat people) texas wasen't for me.


Ok. Well I'm glad you like it better there and have made friends.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I love the LaManchas I have. I only have 3 right now (2 does, 1 buck) but I hope to be able to retain some. I absolutely L O V E L O V E L O V E the colors of your Nubians. I'ma sucker for color - part of why I'm so partial to my Nigerians - everyone of them is lit up .
I'd like to add a few more of each - once I get them figured out, I'd love to add some Nubians - but they've got to have C O L O R  ROFL! 
I must say, I love the forum - finding so many people within a days drive is great .


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

2 registered Nubians that are less than a year old
1 unregistered Pygmy goat that is somewhere around a year and a half


----------



## alpinemom (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, I have ADGA reg. American and Purebred 
Alpines.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

registerd ags/adga nigeran dwarfs


----------



## GregH (Oct 31, 2007)

1 unregistered pygmy 
1 unregistered nubian wether
2 registered miniNubian bucks


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

ADGA Registered La Manchas and Nubians, and the occasional Experimental.


----------

